# Bose Lifestyle 650 home theater system Brand New



## justol (Jan 3, 2020)

Bose Lifestyle 650 home theater system Brand New!!!!
BLACK COLOR
120 Voltage to 220 Voltage

Perfection means everything. So Bose compromised on nothing.Beauty's in the eye and ear of the beholder. So Bose designed the Lifestyle home entertainment system to be beautiful in every way. Acoustics. Aesthetics. Craftsmanship. Simplicity. Bring your entertainment to life with a powerful, wireless bass module, four compact satellite speakers including rear wireless surrounds a wider center channel speaker and a premium, glass-top control console.

Not interested in exchanges & genuine buyers only.

Message me on watsapp. (+1 252 394 8031)


----------



## Alex Wales (Aug 15, 2020)

Does this still available or you have sold it? I liked it because the speakers in this surround sound system are tiny, but they produce crazy sound performance (watched review on YT). AND this is the first time I am upgrading from standard 5.1 system to Bose 650. I just finalized to buy the Bose Lifestyle 650 from this page. I know this is old thread but let me know if you still have it. Thanks


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)




----------

